# How long to cure the soap



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

I made a big batch of soap with goats milk, coconut oil, olive oil, and grapeseed oil without any scents or coloring. I have been waiting 4 weeks
and it doesn't zap my tongue if I test it. It is about a quarter inch lighter on the outer edge so I am not sure if it has to become uniform before
it is ready. Anyone have any idea.


----------



## momofmany (Aug 18, 2009)

Most people cure for 4-6 weeks. It should be ok for you to try. You can actually use your soap the next day after making it but curing allows the moisture to escape from it and for it to become a harder bar which lasts longer for you or your customer.


----------



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

I have tried one of the bars and do like it a lot. I didn't know you could use it the next day with cold process.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

As soon as it is firm enough to cut, you can use it. It just gets used up faster because it's still soft. It shouldn't zap you even then.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I always try my soap as soon as I cut it to see how it does. I use a sliver but all the same it is fresh soap. Now to sell or use in the shower I prefer to cure for 4 weeks or longer.


----------



## SimplyE (Jan 15, 2010)

Four weeks for me too. The color difference that you see might be that it gelled all of the way until the outside where it did not. I have had that before, wouldn't call it a partial gel, but a definite 1/4-inch line or so all of the way around where it did not quite complete the gel.


----------



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

Is it a good or bad thing that it didn't gel all the way? Should I have used the hand blender more?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I have never tried to stop gel, or done anything to ensure it for that matter. But I know some are adamant about not gelling. Not sure their reasoning. But no way could I stop mine from gelling short of sticking it in the freezer and that is not going to happen.


----------



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

I should probably get a book on soapmaking. Any good recommendations. I have been using the lye calculators and figuring out my own recipes so far.


----------



## SimplyE (Jan 15, 2010)

Gel is a matter of preference. I am notorious for getting a partial gel and end up with a stupid circle in the middle of the soap. I usually like my soaps not gelled and do stick my log mold in the freezer to prevent this. In my slab mold, it does not gel because of the dividers. 

I started soaping with "The Everything Soapmaking Book" by Alicia Grosso. Good info.


----------



## Nana (May 12, 2010)

Can you use the molds with the crock pot method of making soap?


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I am guessing you are referring to hot process soap? Yes, you pour it into molds. I bang the molds on the counter a couple of times since HP is a different texture than CP and then leave it alone.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

can using fans or a warmer spot speed the soap curing or it won't be as good?


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

Nana asked about books - I just found a copy of "Smart Soapmaking" by Anne L. Watson. It's a slim book, but FULL of practical, no-nonsense advice. She's taken all the "rules", and tried to see if she could cause a batch to fail by NOT following them. It's a good book!

I also like "Everything Soapmaking", and anything by Cavitch. This forum has tons of good advice :lol

The friend of mine that encouraged me to start told me something - "Don't be too afraid of this - it's ONLY soap!" - which really helped me jump in. I had read too many warnings - I didn't want to risk my life (seriously - read some of the lye warning sometimes!) just for soap! She calmed me down and talked me thru my first batch....and I'm hitting myself for not starting sooner.


----------

